# Double arch over the harbour



## Warrigal (Oct 14, 2016)

I'm not a photographer but I would like to share this one. 
It is by Peter Bayley and is included the ABC's gallery of Best Photos of the Week 

See gallery here: http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-10-14/abc-open-pic-of-the-week-oct-14/7929758


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 14, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 14, 2016)

I would frame it


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 14, 2016)

Perfect!  Must have been hard to get that lined up just right with probably little time.


----------



## Lynk (Oct 14, 2016)

It is beautiful!!


----------



## Carla (Oct 14, 2016)

Breathtaking! Would have loved to see that in person.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 14, 2016)

Oh Warri,  What a great shot !  Thanks.


----------

